# PFC Sistema seguridad. Duda sensores a elegir



## Veyron (Jun 29, 2009)

Hola a todos,

Estoy buscando información para mi proyecto final de carrera en el cual pretendo diseñar un pequeño y simple sistema de seguridad mediante el PIC 18f4550 conectado a Ethernet (mediante un controlador).

El ámbito de uso de este proyecto podría ser en una casa, por ejemplo. Estaba buscando información sobre tipos de sensores a elegir y modelos comerciales específicos que puedan ser conectados al PIC. Pensaba utilizar:

     Sensor de presion para detectar rotura de cristales.

     Sensor de presencia

     Camara IP

Mi idea inicial es tener estos sensores distribuidos por toda la casa y en cada zona tener un PIC a donde van a parar los distintos sensores que hayan en esa zona. Se accederia mediante una direccion IP al PIC y se podria monitoriza rel estado de los mismos.

¿Qué tipo de sensores elijo para mi proyecto? ¿Podeis poner ejemplos comerciales de ellos? 

Muchisimas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 2, 2009)

Criterios de seleccion de sensores:
1. Que los puedas conseguir facilmente en tu area
2. Que los puedas pagar
3. Que entiendas la complejidad tecnologica (si la tienen) para operarlos.
4. Que sean compatibles con la tecnologia del controlador.
5. Otros que ni se me ocurren

Yo que tu, empezaria dando un "tour" por las tiendas de electronica del vecindario, haciendo una lista de lo que hay disponible y el precio que tienen. Saludos


----------



## karl (Jul 2, 2009)

por los sensores puedes usar cualquier sensor de presencia que tenga salida a relay, (cierra un circuito electrico, y eso se vuelve tan sencillo como conectar un switch), ejemplos de estos son los que encienden la luz, los PIR que he visto se reconocen por que tienen 5 tornillos de entrada, +,-, out, nc, y no.

Los sensores de presión, no se como funcionaran (acaso como un microfono?), puedes poner facilmente un switch bumper en el vidrio, de tal forma que si lo rompen se abra, (o para el caso la historia de los engomados de aluminio, que cuando se rompen se dispara la alarma).
Tambien en este rubro vi el circuito que usan las "esferas de plasma" para responder a la musica, un micro electret conectado con resistencias a un C-Mos 4004 (un inversor) de tal forma que cuando detecta un ruido mas fuerte que cierto nivel lo prende.

las camaras IP son comúnes, solo hay que buscar una que sea compatible con IP.


----------

